
Ask HN: Do you still use jQuery? - fakeyguy
JS-land has typically been moving from one framework to the next. However, are any of you still using jQuery? If so what issues do you face and what are the advantages?
======
datalist
I recently migrated a personal project to a newer version of a library it is
using and that version dropped its jQuery requirement. In that process I also
rewrote my own code using jQuery and moved to vanilla JavaScript.

A lot, that required or semi-required jQuery before can now be done with
vanilla JavaScript, however jQuery is still going strong with invoking code on
sets of elements as well as cascading calls.

jQuery has been a fantastic library and deserves all the praise, however a lot
of its functionality has made it by now into the language itself.

To answer your direct questions, I couldnt think of any "issues", at worst you
download an additional 30 kilobytes (gzipped) but with today's mentality of
megabytes and megabytes for websites, that really shouldnt matter much. As for
advantages, as mentioned, JavaScript did take over a lot of functionality, but
as direct advantages I'd consider aforementioned features. Additionally, there
certainly is also still a lot of libraries/plugins which depend on jQuery.

~~~
fakeyguy
thanks. this is really helpful.

------
GrumpyNl
Working with jQuery for years and i love it. Very simple an fast. Done some
things in react and angular, went back to jQuery.

------
nana-
jQuery is universal . No issues, its clear and concise code working on every
browser.

Understandable code as one programs the controller logic entirely and exposes
it without magical hidden behaviour nor framework version dependency.

With no framework caveats nor non-intuitive behaviour to lookup in obfuscated
documentation.

------
aww_dang
I don't like the size of it, but it is a comfort zone and a dependency of
bootstrap.

~~~
nana-
Jquery's size is better than most framework sizes.

